# GIVE AWAY****Winner is #42 Jackson09***** Congratulations



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

This is from all of the suggestions I received for my fire wood truck "Floor Board Trash Give A Way" here is the end result. I used one of the files, hammer and handle parts, & a piece of the antler. Since a few commented that they couldn't believe anything could be made out of "that pile of trash" & asked for a picture intensive post here it is! All you have to do to be in the drawing is type "I'm in" or something along those lines to be entered in the give away to receive my floor board artwork.... Only other rule is you have to plan on using it. It angers me to pour my blood sweat, and tears into a cutting master piece and find out it lives in a safe or a shadow box because it's too pretty to get dirty. If it wasn't made to use I could cut out a sheet metal blade and not waste my time hardening, tempering, or sharpening the blade. OK that's enough ranting from me. I will print out post #'s to correspond with every entry and cut them into individual pieces, put them in a bowl and let my 4 year old pull out a # on August 1st. Good luck and if you win it use it!

Pic one is what I started with.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Hammer*

Hammer cut up into pieces.  One claw becomes the guard. Hammer head becomes pommel. 2 pieces of handle  end up in handle.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Cleaned file*

Cleaned tang of file so I could make sure it was of good USA quality.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Cut file*

Cut off the amount of file I needed for this project.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Teeth*

Ground file teeth off the side I planned on being the cutting edge


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Blade on anvil face*

On anvil before I started for size perspective.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Concealed tang*

Drawing out my tang


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Hot cut*

Hot cut tip of tang because it was too thin


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Growing*

Showing steel growing in length as its forged


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Taper*

This pic shows how the blade is tapered down with the hammer.  Pic is beside the unforged cut off piece of the file at this point nothing but a hammer and anvil has been used. No grinder


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Claw*

Forging claw into guard


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Blade*

Blade after forge and initial grinding


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Guard*

Holes drilled in guard, then file to fit.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Filework*

A little file work on the spine for grip.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Blade*

Hardened, tempered, guard soldiered, & threads on bottom of tang.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Handle*

2 pieces of Hickory hammer handle, a piece of the deer antler, "some leather" only thing that wasn't in truck floor board, epoxy, & and hammer head screwed on as pommel.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Guard and pommel*

Handle sanded to shape, guard and pommel polished and hammer peened, handle polished.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Sheath*

Sheath finished, oiled, & decorated.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

*Finished product*

Finished and ready to be used! Hope those who only saw a pile of trash in the initial post see a little more now. A friend of mine calls it making chicken salad out of chicken poo! Good luck in the drawing!


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 16, 2015)

Work of art, very cool, I'm in.


----------



## KbT47 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in! I'd love to add to my RAL Cutlery collection!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in! Awesome series of pics.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 16, 2015)

Great and from a pile of another man's trash.
I'm in and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2015)

great thread...awesome work..I think I was one of the one's that made the "that pile of trash" comment...

I'm in


----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 16, 2015)

Im in!   Thank you sir


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in.

Very nice work.


----------



## rider1009 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in!!!!! Great work as always. Would be put to good use.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jul 16, 2015)

*I'm in as well*

Part of why I enjoy woodworking so much.  I often grab something unusual looking out of the firewood pile and make something out of it just for kicks.

Clever idea


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in.  Amazing.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in ...

Thanks for the offer ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

Great thread......Great Knife, should say work of Art.

I would be glad to use it.....or even have the opportunity to, thanks!

I'm in.....


----------



## fredw (Jul 16, 2015)

Nicely done.

I'm in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in! 
Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm ALLLLLL INNNNN!!!!


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 16, 2015)

good luck!!


----------



## chobrown (Jul 16, 2015)

Im in !!  Very cool !! Thanks for the pics and details !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 16, 2015)

That's amazing!  I'm in.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 16, 2015)

Awesome knife. I'm in.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jul 16, 2015)

A master piece for sure.  I am in.


----------



## jfinch (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in.

Thanks,


----------



## Jackson09 (Jul 16, 2015)

Very cool!  Wish I had talent like yours.

I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## Mars (Jul 16, 2015)

That's what I call recycling! Put my name in the hat.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm out, I don't deserve it, but it's awesome as can be.


----------



## Resica (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm definately in. Thanks and it looks great.


----------



## ZARA SPOOK (Jul 16, 2015)

VERY NICE!!!! Thank you for letting me enter.I'm in.


----------



## williamt (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in and thank you very much for the opportunity


----------



## creekbender (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in . Awesome and amazing work .


----------



## watermedic (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in!!

Awesome!!


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in, be honored to carry that one at camp.


----------



## erniesp (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## TJay (Jul 16, 2015)

Awesome work!  I'm in!


----------



## donald-f (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in. beautiful workmanship on that knife.


----------



## humdandy (Jul 16, 2015)

Im in.


----------



## may1501 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in and please let me win,that's beautiful


----------



## rsfdmf (Jul 16, 2015)

I am in!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 16, 2015)

Raley I'm glad to see the trash pile turned to treasure.  I'm in and thanks for taking the time to post pics.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in ! I love seeing all of the talent turned out around here, would love to sport that knife anywhere. Very cool how with a little imagination and elbow grease what a person can make if you put your head in it.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in. Thx for offer.


----------



## Buster (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 16, 2015)

That is awesome!  I'm in!


----------



## RedRyder (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the pictorial.  I liked seeing how it got from A to B-eautiful!

Im In!  Id be happy to cut up some deers with that one!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks almost like how I envisioned it from the previous junk thread!  I do not own a custom knife that I would hesitate to get bloody!
Thanks for the work in progress pics - awesome job!  Count me in too please.


----------



## donblfihu (Jul 16, 2015)

*Knife*

I'm in Thanks


----------



## jkkj (Jul 16, 2015)

Im in too.. Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow! Awesome work! Thanks for the chance. I am in.


----------



## Rooster600 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in!  That is amazing work right there!


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am In. Please.


----------



## pridehide (Jul 17, 2015)

I am in for sure.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jul 17, 2015)

Really Cool looking Knife. Im In !!!!!!


----------



## paulito (Jul 17, 2015)

Truely amazing. Nice work. I'm in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow !!!  I'm IN, and thanks for the opportunity !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in.... great workmanship.


----------



## woco hunter (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2015)

Holy Moly, beautiful, but like you said, it needs to be used! Please put me in the drawing!


----------



## bbs383ci (Jul 17, 2015)

im in.

thanks


----------



## beretta (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## bigelow (Jul 17, 2015)

That's amazing I'm in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in.   Very nice pictorial.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice 
I'm In


----------



## fishin in georgia (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in, thanks! Must be a gift to be able to envision that work of art could be formed from what you started with, very nice.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in! What a beautiful piece of art. I would kill to skin out a deer with that!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in. Good luck every body.


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2015)

Great craftsmanship. I am in.


----------



## 2hillbillyhounds (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 18, 2015)

That's awesome! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## carver (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in too! Thanks


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in, Thank you sir!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Trapnfish (Jul 18, 2015)

IM in! Thats crazy you made that out of "trash"!!


----------



## usmc6114 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in...good luck everyone.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jul 18, 2015)

That's incredible. Great transformation. I'm in!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 18, 2015)

I's in, wouldn't mind having some of that trash?


----------



## seeker (Jul 18, 2015)

Please include my name.  Thanks


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow I'm in


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Im in x 1000.  Simply awesome Knife.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm in. It's a buetiful peace.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## SGaither (Jul 19, 2015)

Impressive! I don't have a knife collection as each one I have is heavily used. I'm in for this. 
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm in..........


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jul 19, 2015)

That is some fine work!!! I'm in. Thank you!!


----------



## bhaynes (Jul 20, 2015)

*I'm in. *A true example of awesome American craftsmanship.


----------



## jatola77 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Outstanding job on the knife!

I'd love a chance to own it, I'm in too please.


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in.....Beautiful work !!!!!!!


----------



## frosty20 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## bowhunter59 (Jul 20, 2015)

*I'm In!*

Best looking pile of trash I have ever seen.  I'M IN!


----------



## georgiabound (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice work. I'm in please.


----------



## gontaget1 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in! Thanks for the chance and that was cool as heck!!


----------



## gatexaroo (Jul 21, 2015)

Im in!  Thanks for the  chance


----------



## Warthawg (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in. Thanks I"ll take ya trashish chance.


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in.  thanks!


----------



## olcop (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in, very nice work!!
olcop


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in, very nice work


----------



## Georgia Gator (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in Thank you


----------



## Mangler (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity! I'm in please!!


----------



## hogman3 (Jul 22, 2015)

*I'm in*

I'm in


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in. Very nice work!


----------



## NiteHunter (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance. Good looking knife. I would definitely get it dirty.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 23, 2015)

You put blood sweat and tears into that beautiful knife!  If I win it, I hope I get to clean my first bear with it.  Im in.


----------



## bg7m (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in, and thank for giving the knife away and for posting the pics.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

Very talented to make a knife like that from what you started with. I'm in also


----------



## j_seph (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in, Thank you


----------



## Chief31794 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in, Thanks,

Chief


----------



## DCHunter (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Bigtimber (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in! I really appreciate the chance Sir. Very, very nice knife.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

That is awesome! I'm in!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in this is awesome!


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 23, 2015)

Beautiful and I'm in.


----------



## BigCats (Jul 24, 2015)

Always wanted to make a knife I'M IN


----------



## BBcalls (Jul 24, 2015)

beautiful,Im in


----------



## hold em hook (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice, I'm in!


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Jul 24, 2015)

Holy Cow!

That's crazy impressive...

and of course, I'm in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

I promise to get it dirty for ya, but if I win I want pictures of the process. You talked me into it. I'm in.


----------



## specialk (Jul 24, 2015)

I can see myself skinning or cutting up something that I will kill this season!...im in!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 24, 2015)

In like Flynn. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## PopPop (Jul 24, 2015)

Incredible, I am in!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 25, 2015)

Just showed my daughter wants me to make one  I told her I'm not that talented  lol


----------



## K80 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## ReedCreek Head Hunter (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

Very beautiful work. I'm I'm!


----------



## one hogman (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm In if it;s not TOO late, Thanks!!


----------



## JBranch (Jul 28, 2015)

Beautiful work. I'm in. Thanks


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm in!!!! Awesome work.


----------



## Russdaddy (Jul 28, 2015)

i'M iN


----------



## may1501 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## freedog74 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is awesome work sir.  I'm in as well.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonderful work.


I'm in


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm in. That thing looks amazing. Can't believe what it came from. Well done.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 29, 2015)

i'm in


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 30, 2015)

Count me in please sir.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## biggieb (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## madrabbit (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm in!!!   Awesome work!!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice work. Please enter me Raley.
Thanks.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Aug 1, 2015)

And the winner is Jackson09 #42


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats Jackson09


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2015)

Well congrats #42.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats Jackson 09!


----------



## Jackson09 (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome. Can't believe I won. I never win anything like this. Think I might go buy a lotto ticket today!  Can't wait to get it and start using it. My 5 yr old son is fascinated with knifes. He is going to love this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Jackson09 said:


> Awesome. Can't believe I won. I never win anything like this. Think I might go buy a lotto ticket today!  Can't wait to get it and start using it. My 5 yr old son is fascinated with knifes. He is going to love this one.



You got a good one Jackson, enjoy it and congrats!

Oh, and I'll split that lotto ticket with ya!


----------



## Bigtimber (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats !! Got a fine knife there!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

Jackson09 said:


> Awesome. Can't believe I won. I never win anything like this. Think I might go buy a lotto ticket today!  Can't wait to get it and start using it. My 5 yr old son is fascinated with knifes. He is going to love this one.



 Congrats!


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 4, 2015)

congrats, use with caution don't let it bite ya.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Davidelrod (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm in. Very nice work.


----------



## Jackson09 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just got the knife in the mail. This thing is unbelievable. The workmanship is as good as they come. The pics do it no justice. Can't wait to break it in this hunting season. Thanks again 10mmhumter!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Davidelrod said:


> I'm in. Very nice work.



Me too!


----------

